# Portable Electric Heaters-Safe?



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

everyone knows that i am going to get a 'tiel now i am worried about the winter.
my dad turns off the Heater and uses the wood stove.
So i dont want my 'tiel to get sick so i was wondering if Portable Electric heaters are safe?
Surely they dont have ionizers and i can make sure there is no teflon coating or ionizers.
i was looking on the internet and found This portable electric heater something like this or other.
Nothing to take up to much room just to keep my room nice and warm im even considering in the winter to move the cage to the wood stove area.
So if anyone knows of any place i could get a good electric heater and if they are safe please let me know 
i would appreciate it very much.
Also could they dry out the skin and feathers?
I hope not. I wouldnt have the cage close to the heater at all.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ToIt&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=941373


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I used one that was an older style before ioninzer and teflon coatings and it was fine 

it was a small square one (table top) size, that if it got knocked over it automatically shut off - which is a plus and that's the only kind we want to buy, but it's getting hard to find those kind. 

I had it over in the corner of the birds room where the birds didn't go sitting on a small table and it kept the birds room at a nice 70 degrees all winter long. I'd got in there and sit because the front of the house was cold , and i had the heat set normally between 70 - 80 and i still sat here in jogging pants, sweat shirt, socks, covered up with a thick fleece blanket and was still cold


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would really make sure the space heater has no teflon (poly(tetrafluoroethene) or poly(tetrafluoroethylene) (PTFE)) and would ask the company before buying it. I would like to get a hepa air filter for where my birds are but Iam having a really hard time finding one with out an ionizer


----------

